# Firestone/Colson Snap Tank Cruiser Dating Needed...JUST BOUGHT IT!



## HARPO (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi all. I purchased this bike over the weekend (driving about 60 miles to get it) and I'm looking for a date on it. The attached two photos are from the owner, but the bike looks to be ALL original, except for the tires, one missing grip and the basket. BTW...the ribbed tank has a horn button on it.

I'm thinking about 1940 for a date...but I'll leave that to the experts!

THANKS!
fred


----------



## HARPO (Jun 15, 2015)

More shots that the owner had taken...


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jun 15, 2015)

*Hi Fred*

Hey Fred,
   I'm glad you bought the bike. I was looking at that one, but decided to pass since I already have way more than I need.
I can't help with the date, I was thinking early post war, but I'm not even close to being an expert. Good luck with it......Wayne


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks like a K9 in there?  If so, thinking Nov of 1939.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 15, 2015)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hey Fred,
> I'm glad you bought the bike. I was looking at that one, but decided to pass since I already have way more than I need.
> I can't help with the date, I was thinking early post war, but I'm not even close to being an expert. Good luck with it......Wayne




Hi Wayne. Ironically, I have the same bike badged as a Colson ( on a link somewhere here on The Cabe), but in rusty shape. This one should clean up very nicely. 

Did I NEED another bike? No. Did I WANT this bike? Yes. So...back up to 32 bicycles again...lol!

fred


----------



## HARPO (Jun 15, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like a K9 in there?  If so, thinking Nov of 1939.




Thanks Mike! BTW...any idea as to how many years the Snap Tanks had horns in them? The one Colson badged bike (same looking as this one but in rusty blue) I have home doesn't.

fred


----------



## HARPO (Jun 15, 2015)

Here's the "Sister" bike I bought a few years back. It's a COLSON alright...but VERY rough, that's why I couldn't pass this one up!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 15, 2015)

Great looking colson. Congrads, rob.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 15, 2015)

I was the bidder on that little black beauty - really nice original condition - good for you.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 15, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> I was the bidder on that little black beauty - really nice original condition - good for you.




Thanks. I sent him an email on Craigslist when I first saw it posted and that I wanted to purchase it. He didn't see it until after he put it on ebay. It will be given a good home.


----------



## Boris (Jun 15, 2015)

You'd be hard pressed to find one nicer than that. Congratulations. I believe that '37 & '38 used a ribbed screw tank similar to the snap tank. My book shows that '39, '40, and '41 used a ribbed "snap tank". I' can't say for sure if I've ever seen a '42 serial number on a Colson and the book isn't showing anything for '42.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 15, 2015)

No worries man - glad you got it.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 15, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> No worries man - glad you got it.





Thanks again! It was a 60 mile one way trip from Long Island up to Putnam County. Nice scenic trip, and I brought my wife with me for it.

He told me his father had junk picked it in the 50's (his father kept it under the porch!) and he had it hanging in his garage since the 70's. He was moving and cleaning things out so the bike had to go. No emotional attachment, and he was glad that someone who appreciated it bought it...as would anyone on THE CABE.


----------



## vincev (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice win Harpo.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 15, 2015)

HARPO said:


> Thanks again! It was a 60 mile one way trip from Long Island up to Putnam County. Nice scenic trip, and I brought my wife with me for it.
> 
> He told me his father had junk picked it in the 50's (his father kept it under the porch!) and he had it hanging in his garage since the 70's. He was moving and cleaning things out so the bike had to go. No emotional attachment, and he was glad that someone who appreciated it bought it...as would anyone on THE CABE.




It would have been about 6 hours round trip for me so you actually did me a big favor!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 15, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> It would have been about 6 hours round trip for me so you actually did me a big favor!




OK, good. That makes me feel better!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 15, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> You'd be hard pressed to find one nicer than that. Congratulations. I believe that '37 & '38 used a ribbed screw tank similar to the snap tank. My book shows that '39, '40, and '41 used a ribbed "snap tank". I' can't say for sure if I've ever seen a '42 serial number on a Colson and the book isn't showing anything for '42.




Thanks Dave! I need to get the Serial Number off of the rusty blue Colson, but I think I was told it's a 1939...but who knows.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 15, 2015)

Very nice buy that bicycle is super clean for its age! Congrats!


----------



## mike j (Jun 15, 2015)

Really nice survivor, you don't find 'em much cleaner than that. Nice addition, good luck with it.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the kind words. I'm looking forward to doing a nice detailing on it, hopefully soon. When finished, I'll post photos. Even the owner asked me to send him some photos after I got done with it. He told me that all he did was wipe off years of dust before he took the photos.

fred


----------



## HARPO (Jun 16, 2015)

Here's another shot the owner had taken...


----------



## HARPO (Jun 17, 2015)

BTW, I forgot to mention that I'm a Disney Nut. And look what's on the handlebar...an OLD Mickey Mouse Bell. Was this bike meant to be mine or what, lol!!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 2, 2015)

In my searches recently, I found out that the basket that's attached is period correct! I had thought that it was placed on in the 1950's or so, but it didn't have the side braces which made me curious. Turns out that in 1939 thou could get that small basket...for an additional 79 cents.......


----------

